# NIC bloccata allo spegnimento del router

## djinnZ

da un poco di tempo a questa parte se spengo il router, quando lo riaccendo, mi ritrovo con una delle due interfacce ethernet bloccate.

L'unica soluzione è spegnere il pc o persino staccare fisicamente la scheda dallo slot. *lspci -vv -s 02:05.0 wrote:*   

> 02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> 
>         Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
> 
>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-
> ...

  */etc/conf.d.net wrote:*   

> modules="iproute2"
> 
> # net0  - wan interface 8139
> 
> config_net0="172.30.0.14/28"
> ...

  */usr/src/linux/.config wrote:*   

> CONFIG_CMDLINE="domdadm rfkill.master_switch_mode=2"
> 
> CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="/lib64/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168e-2.fw"
> 
> 8139CP=n
> ...

 

Che diavolo può essere? O come posso capire qual è il problema?

L'unica novità degli ultimi tempi è che ho ricominciato a fare le prove con il dannato centos.

----------

## ago

prova a vedere se succede con altri router

----------

## djinnZ

Evitare di comprare un nuovo router è proprio quello che vorrei evitare...

----------

## sabayonino

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Evitare di comprare un nuovo router è proprio quello che vorrei evitare...

 

non necessaramente devi comprarne uno.

se il problema sembra il router , potresti fare una copia della configurazione (tutti i router seri hanno questa opzione... forse anche quelli meno seri   :Very Happy:   ) e provare a resettarlo e reimpostare le funzioni base di accesso....se ci scappa un aggiornamento firmware meglio   :Rolling Eyes: 

magari se ci indichi anche che router è meglio 

PS : hai provato anche con altre distribuzioni / SO ? . giusto per capire se è il router

PPS : utilizzi dhcp ?

----------

## djinnZ

Credo che sia la scheda visto che devo spegnerla, il router (il dannato trust adsl2+) lo ho dovuto resettare il mese scorso; in condizioni normali avrei pensato ad un qualche errore di configurazione del kernel ma riciclo la stessa da un anno a questa parte.

Il server dhcp è sulla linux bpox che mi crea il proble ma (sarebbe impostato per l'altra scheda ma si sa cyhe dhcpd fa a modo suo).

----------

## oRDeX

l'output di dmesg dopo che la scheda si è bloccata da qualche aiuto?

magari tieni aperto un "tail -f /var/log/messages" quando stai riaccendendo il router così ti vedi che succede in diretta (assumendo che venga fuori qualcosa..)

Come ultimissimo strumento di diagnosi ti direi di fare un tcpdump a partire da prima di accendere il router, così vedi se quest'ultimo manda qualcosa di strano in fase di accensione (così strano che il driver della scheda ha problemi..).

Ancora dopo l'ultimissimo strumento: sei collegato direttamente al router? o c'è un switch in mezzo? se non c'è, hai provato a metterne uno? Magari quando accendi il router quest'ultimo fa cosa strane con la tensione sul cavo e la scheda si impalla (BHU!)

----------

## djinnZ

Per il momento non ho da investigare visto che sono fuori (di testa e per localizzazione) ma la questione dello switch mi incuriosisce. In effetti che ne sono due a cascata.

Ma quando posso voglio provare a riabilittare il legacy reset. Possibile che il driver realtek abbia problemi, in fin dei conti è uno dei più vecchi (in termini di stesura del codice).

Da dmesg non ho nessun problema. Mi sa che alla fina finirò per buttarlo stò coso, in fin dei conti me lo ritrovo solo perchè mi era partito il router sotto scadenza delle dichiarazioni ed ho comprato il primo disponibile.

----------

